# Üst



## FlyingBird

İ see this word very often but i cannot understand it's meaning, neither dictionary can help 

Could someone please explain me what does it mean?


----------



## shafaq

Üst=Upper part of any thing
Üst=Upper ranks in hierarchy
Üst=(preposition) above, on (as in "Think *on* that!")


----------



## sufler

Look at my thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2715650
There was also a weird use of ' üst ' that I've seen for the first time


----------



## Black4blue

Even google translate gives perfect results about this word.


----------



## FlyingBird

Üstüme geldiler ama kalp kırmadım


So how would you explain this sentence?


*They came to my top but i didn't broked my heart?


*not much sense


----------



## murattug

kalp kırmadım <> didn't broked my heart

kalp kırmadım = hiç kimsenin kalbini kırmadım


----------



## shafaq

FlyingBird said:


> *Üst*üme geldiler ama kalp kırmadım


They came *upon* me; after all I broke no heart (of them).


----------

